# 18" M72 wheel weight info (& 17" M68 weights)



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I weighed my M72 wheels yesterday before putting them on my car.

The front 18" M72 wheel with a half worn Pilot Sport 225/40-18:46 lbs.
The rear 18" M72 wheel with a 90% worn Plot Sport 255/35-18: 48 lbs.

For comparison I weighed my stock 17" M68 wheels.

The front 17" M68 wheel with a half worn Conti Sport 225/45-17: 45 lbs.
The rear 17" M68 wheel with a half worn Conti Sport 245/40-17: 46 lbs.

So, with these tires the 18" M72s are a whopping one to two pounds heavier than the 17" M68s.

M72









M68


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

PhilH said:


> I weighed my M72 wheels yesterday before putting them on my car.
> 
> The front 18" M72 wheel with a half worn Pilot Sport 225/40-18:46 lbs.
> The rear 18" M72 wheel with a 90% worn Plot Sport 255/35-18: 48 lbs.
> ...


FWIW, an 18x8" M72 with a 225/40-18 RE040 with 5/32 remaining tread weighs in at 45.4 pounds using my Tanita TBF-551 scale (we won't discuss the weight of the tire holder).


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Not bad for an 18" wheel . . . they are actually on the lighter side . . . 

Plus the Pilots aren't too heavy either . . . I would think you feel very little difference in your car with the 18's vs the 17's

My weights came in a little lower on my M68's but I would venture to say that is because my rear Conti's are getting pretty worn down.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Probably ~23 pounds for the 8" width, and ~24? for 8.5". Compared to the Breyton and Hamann wheels, that's pretty good.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

They're even 5 pounds lighter per wheel than the ZHP's M135s.



> I meticulously cleaned my M135's before putting them away for the winter and here are the weights I got.
> 
> Front: 51.5 lbs.
> Rear: 54.0 lbs.
> ...


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42435&highlight=m135+weight

I took them out for a careful drive (considering the road conditions) and the only difference I noticed was a little sharper impact from one big bump.

Plus, the M72s definitely look quite a bit bigger than the M68s and are extremely rare around where I live.

:bling:


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

My completely unscientific method told me that the M72's with 225/40/18 and 255/35/18 RE040's (probably 65% tread left) are definately heavier than the Mille Miglia 17's with LM-22 winter tires 215/45/17 as I swapped them out this past Thursday and carried the M72's inside, not to mention that the Mille are about 300 % easier to clean.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

beauport said:


> My completely unscientific method told me that the M72's with 225/40/18 and 255/35/18 RE040's (probably 65% tread left) are definately heavier than the Mille Miglia 17's with LM-22 winter tires 215/45/17 as I swapped them out this past Thursday and carried the M72's inside, not to mention that the Mille are about 300 % easier to clean.


You have the Spiders if I remember ... those are my favoiurte Mille wheels, too bad they don't sell them anymore.

Can you post some pictures ?

Also, your M72's probably have the Bridgestones which are heavier then the pilots . . .


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

I know where you guys can get a great deal on a brand new set of M72 wheels. 

*CLICK HERE *


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Andy said:


> I know where you guys can get a great deal on a brand new set of M72 wheels.
> 
> *CLICK HERE *


Alan's the only person in this thread who doesn't already have them. Better not give him any ideas, he's already spent more than the GNP of Guatemala on wheels this year :eeps:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> Alan's the only person in this thread who doesn't already have them. Better not give him any ideas, he's already spent more than the GNP of Guatemala on wheels this year :eeps:


Don't think I haven't considered making Andy an 
offer on those wheels :eeps:


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

AF330i said:


> You have the Spiders if I remember ... those are my favoiurte Mille wheels, too bad they don't sell them anymore.
> 
> Can you post some pictures ?
> 
> Also, your M72's probably have the Bridgestones which are heavier then the pilots . . .


Yes, I do have the Bridgestone's -REO40- which I happen to like.

I'll take some pictures of the car with the Spiders on. I wasn't aware they quit making them. They must now be a classic! Anyhow I like the looks of the car with them too.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

AF330i said:


> Don't think I haven't considered making Andy an
> offer on those wheels :eeps:


Don't offer him too much for them, I hoping he'll break up the set and sell me one of them.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

beauport said:


> Don't offer him too much for them, I hoping he'll break up the set and sell me one of them.


beauport, if you can find three more people just like you... you've got a deal.  :thumbup:


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Andy said:


> beauport, if you can find three more people just like you... you've got a deal.  :thumbup:


I'm looking, I'm looking.............


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

beauport said:


> I'm looking, I'm looking.............


I've already got 5 of these wheels (3x8", 2x8.5"), but unlike alee and his M68 fetish, I don't have one for M72s.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

PhilH said:


> I weighed my M72 wheels yesterday before putting them on my car.
> 
> The front 18" M72 wheel with a half worn Pilot Sport 225/40-18:46 lbs.
> The rear 18" M72 wheel with a 90% worn Plot Sport 255/35-18: 48 lbs.
> ...


thanks :thumbup: I was wondering how much the stock bmw setup weight. I agree 1 to 2 pounds increase going to 18" aint that bad. Those ZHP are very heavy though


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Cliff3 said:


> I've already got 5 of these wheels (3x8", 2x8.5"), but unlike alee and his M68 fetish, I don't have one for M72s.


That's what I need to find... someone with an M72 fetish. :rofl: :rofl:


----------

